# Problem beim erstellen eine PCL Datei



## malschne (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne aus einer XML Datei mit Hilfe von XSL eine PCL Datei erzeugen. Soweit funktioniert das auch. Allerdings geht es nicht, wenn ich mit Hilfe der XSL und krysalis Barcode generieren will. Bekomme da eine NullPointerException. Ich muss dazusagen, dass das erzeugen von PDF geht.


```
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.apache.batik.dom.svg.AbstractSVGAnimatedLength$BaseSVGLength$DefaultContext.getPixelUnitToMillimeter(AbstractSVGAnimatedLength.java:331)
	at org.apache.batik.util.UnitProcessor.svgToUserSpace(UnitProcessor.java:152)
	at org.apache.batik.dom.svg.AbstractSVGAnimatedLength$BaseSVGLength.getValue(AbstractSVGAnimatedLength.java:208)
	at org.apache.fop.render.pcl.PCLRenderer.renderSVGArea(PCLRenderer.java:546)
	at org.apache.fop.svg.SVGArea.render(SVGArea.java:98)
	at org.apache.fop.render.pcl.PCLRenderer.renderForeignObjectArea(PCLRenderer.java:528)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.inline.ForeignObjectArea.render(ForeignObjectArea.java:89)
	at org.apache.fop.render.AbstractRenderer.renderLineArea(AbstractRenderer.java:516)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.LineArea.render(LineArea.java:519)
	at org.apache.fop.render.AbstractRenderer.renderBlockArea(AbstractRenderer.java:485)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.BlockArea.render(BlockArea.java:117)
	at org.apache.fop.render.AbstractRenderer.renderAreaContainer(AbstractRenderer.java:451)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.AreaContainer.render(AreaContainer.java:88)
	at org.apache.fop.render.AbstractRenderer.renderAreaContainer(AbstractRenderer.java:451)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.AreaContainer.render(AreaContainer.java:88)
	at org.apache.fop.render.AbstractRenderer.renderAreaContainer(AbstractRenderer.java:451)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.AreaContainer.render(AreaContainer.java:88)
	at org.apache.fop.render.AbstractRenderer.renderAreaContainer(AbstractRenderer.java:451)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.AreaContainer.render(AreaContainer.java:88)
	at org.apache.fop.render.AbstractRenderer.renderBlockArea(AbstractRenderer.java:485)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.BlockArea.render(BlockArea.java:117)
	at org.apache.fop.render.AbstractRenderer.renderAreaContainer(AbstractRenderer.java:451)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.ColumnArea.render(ColumnArea.java:71)
	at org.apache.fop.render.AbstractRenderer.renderSpanArea(AbstractRenderer.java:100)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.SpanArea.render(SpanArea.java:94)
	at org.apache.fop.render.AbstractRenderer.renderBodyAreaContainer(AbstractRenderer.java:368)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.BodyAreaContainer.render(BodyAreaContainer.java:137)
	at org.apache.fop.render.AbstractRenderer.renderRegions(AbstractRenderer.java:529)
	at org.apache.fop.render.pcl.PCLRenderer.renderPage(PCLRenderer.java:758)
	at org.apache.fop.render.pcl.PCLRenderer.render(PCLRenderer.java:810)
	at org.apache.fop.apps.StreamRenderer.queuePage(StreamRenderer.java:302)
	at org.apache.fop.layout.AreaTree.addPage(AreaTree.java:108)
	at org.apache.fop.fo.pagination.PageSequence.makePage(PageSequence.java:415)
	at org.apache.fop.fo.pagination.PageSequence.format(PageSequence.java:338)
	at org.apache.fop.apps.StreamRenderer.render(StreamRenderer.java:262)
	at org.apache.fop.fo.FOTreeBuilder.endElement(FOTreeBuilder.java:223)
	at org.apache.fop.tools.DocumentReader.parse(DocumentReader.java:503)
	at org.apache.fop.apps.Driver.render(Driver.java:498)
	at org.apache.fop.apps.Driver.render(Driver.java:518)
	...
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:284)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:204)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.invoke(ApplicationDispatcher.java:750)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.processRequest(ApplicationDispatcher.java:510)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.doForward(ApplicationDispatcher.java:445)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher.forward(ApplicationDispatcher.java:359)
	at de.justiz.sijus.Ablaufsteuerung.SwjSijus.doGet(SwjSijus.java:178)
	at de.justiz.sijus.Ablaufsteuerung.SwjSijus.doPost(SwjSijus.java:72)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:763)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)
	at org.apache.catalina.servlets.InvokerServlet.serveRequest(InvokerServlet.java:466)
	at org.apache.catalina.servlets.InvokerServlet.doPost(InvokerServlet.java:216)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:763)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:284)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:204)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:257)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:151)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:567)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invokeInternal(StandardContextValve.java:245)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:199)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:151)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:567)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:184)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:151)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:164)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:149)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:567)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:156)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:151)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:567)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:972)
	at org.apache.coyote.tomcat5.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:206)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:833)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:732)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:619)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:688)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)
```

Auszug der XSL-Datei

```
<xsl:variable name="barcode-cfg">
  <barcode>
    <code128>
      <height>8mm</height>
      <module-width>0.19mm</module-width>
      <quiet-zone enabled="true"></quiet-zone>
      <human-readable>none</human-readable>
    </code128>
  </barcode>
</xsl:variable> 
				              
<fo:instream-foreign-object>
  <xsl:copy-of select="barcode:generate($barcode-cfg, 'TEST')"/>
</fo:instream-foreign-object>
```

Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage geht das überhaupt. 
XML + XSL (mit Barcode) --> PCL

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Danke

Malschne


----------

